# Wild Hogs on AZ Strip!



## wan2bhunting

Has anyone been down to the Arizona Strip and hunted the wild pigs there? I have heard about them for years but don't want to just drive down blind! If anyone knows anything and would be willing to tell that would be awesome!


----------



## gdog

Shown on KSL last night....

http://www.ksl.com/?sid=25026627&nid=148&title=4-legged-ecological-disasters-concern-s-utah-officials&fm=home_page&s_cid=featured-3


----------



## kailey29us

I have been down there 3 times, have seen the pigs 2 of the 3 and I am going back down today. The times I have seen them there have been about 30 or 40 in this group, not sure how many different groups there are.


----------



## mikevanwilder

Hey kailey, where abouts are you seeing them. Are you using dogs? Don't have to give up any secrets, just trying to find them.
Anyone know if AZ has any restrictions on them as far as license or anything like that?


----------



## kailey29us

mikevanwilder said:


> Hey kailey, where abouts are you seeing them. Are you using dogs? Don't have to give up any secrets, just trying to find them.
> Anyone know if AZ has any restrictions on them as far as license or anything like that?


I was told you needed a license, but I checked AZ Game and Fish website and this is what I found. We are not using dogs just out walking around in areas with water. We Didn't see any today not really any fresh sign either.

_"Feral Pigs

In recent years, feral pigs have been sighted near Mud Mountain and Black Rock Mountain. Very little is known about the numbers, habitat use and behavior of these animals, but it appears they are transitory between Mud Mountain and Black Rock spending much of the summer months on Black Rock and winter months near Mud Mountain. They appear to be closely tied to water sources in these areas, and track sign is common.

You are encouraged to attempt to harvest a feral pig in 13B. Keep in mind that hunters who have tried to harvest a feral pig have had mixed results because of the limited number of animals and a quick weekend trip to hunt feral pigs may not be successful.
If you choose to hunt these animals please keep the following in mind:

No hunting license is required to hunt these animals.
Harvest of sows is encouraged to limit population growth and adverse impacts to turkey populations (nest predation = no poult production) and wildlife habitat.
This population is feral and is not actively managed by the Game and Fish Department.
A packet will be available through the Arizona Stirp BLM office in late 2010 related to feral pig hunting. This packet can be received by calling 435-688-3200"_


----------



## mikevanwilder

Cool thanks. We tried to find some on the Virgin river near Mesquite a few weeks ago saw a lot of tracks but no pigs.


----------



## Bax*

I have always wanted to hunt pigs. Guess I had better head over and visit my family down there :mrgreen:


----------



## ram2h2o

Not sure if baiting is allowed in AZ, but back in MS we take a phd(postholedigger) and dig a hole about 3 feet deep, pour in a sack of corn sprinkle a little diesel on it ( to keep the ***** away). Hogs usually find it in a day or two and spend hours trying to root out the corn. set up a stand and wait for them to come in to the bait. You can sweeten up the bait set with a couple of boxes of grape jello. they can smell it for miles. Has never failed yet to get the hogs in.


----------



## John217

I went up this past weekend if you have any questions do not contact the arizona fish and game they will tell you to call the arizona BLM office and they will send you out an info packet included is a form to fill out as far as how many pigs you seen and harvested and return to the BLM office, they do not consider the feral pigs to be wildlife therefore no liscense is required nor are tags there is no limit, the dates i went for a scouting trip was Sept 27-29th 2013 an i went to the paiute wilderness area by the blm ranger sation no sightings just deer and cattle head to the Mud mountain area, there are signs up there that tell you where to go


----------

